# Who is she kidding?!



## GreekChick (Jul 8, 2007)

Avril Lavigne that is!
According to Avril, the lyrics and tune for her new hit "Girlfriend" were composed while she was drunk at a party somewhere.
....Uum, yeah.
 The chorus of her song is identical to that of the Rubinoo's 1979 song " I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend".
Full story here:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2...ent_912292.htm


----------



## banjobama (Jul 8, 2007)

They probably played the song there while she was drunk and she thought she had written it the next day. Haha. 

Really though, she's awful.


----------



## Tash (Jul 8, 2007)

There's like 2 words that are the same, I haven't listened to the songs myself, but the lyrics aren't really that identical enough to say she copied them.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, it's not just the lyrics. The beat, the rythm, everything. 
Click here to hear the comparison:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sGFG277a_Og


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, she (and the co-writer) totally ripped that song off...intentional or not.  They sound so similar; it's ridiculous to deny it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 8, 2007)

haha..Its such a stupid song to begin with.  its basically saying 

"hey hey I'm a whore and im gonna steal your boyfriend"


----------



## aziajs (Jul 9, 2007)

She totally ripped them off.  It sucks but artists do it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## goink (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha..Its such a stupid song to begin with.  its basically saying 

"hey hey I'm a whore and im gonna steal your boyfriend"_

 
YESYES! That's the message I got when I first heard this dreadful song.
I do think Avril was "inspired" by this song.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_She totally ripped them off.  It sucks but artists do it ALL THE TIME._

 
Yes, but most people either credit the artist they're "ripping off" or they get sued like this stupid twat (and the co-writer).


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the lyrics are appalling (I'm tired of the whole going after someone else's SO theme in music), but it's really catchy


----------



## KAIA (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey hey you you i wanna be your boyfriend - rubinoos
Hey hey you you i wanna be your girlfriend- avril lavigne
and the tune of that part is the same, at least to me.

Honestly i think the song is stupid, Avril is a major poser... she doesn't know if she's "oh-so-called-punk" or "preppy".


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

that is terrible..but it happens all the time. At the least she should have asked for permission to use the beat/tempo of the song.. its identical.


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

I still don't see a huge comparison.  maybe it's my music background, but it's not the same.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, all artists take old songs, spin them around a little bit, and make them into something brand new. Generally, they give credit to the ORIGINAL songwriters, and people know that the song is a remake.

What is annoying with this song, and with Avril Lavigne, is that she tried to make it seem as if "Girlfriend" was the result of the combination of booze+"her creative songwriting talents"....in order to reinforce this punk, badass party drunken, high whatever image she has been showcasing every since she became popular. 
Please girl, we know you wear Lacoste.


----------



## amoona (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't stand her but honestly artists do it all the time so I'm not surprised. They don't always credit the original artists either. Jay Z and his "Big Pimpin" song was a beat that he stole from an old classic Arabic song. 

Everything on the radio sounds the same anyway. It sucks these people got ripped off.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I can't stand her but honestly artists do it all the time so I'm not surprised. They don't always credit the original artists either. Jay Z and his "Big Pimpin" song was a beat that he stole from an old classic Arabic song._

 
EXACTLY.  This is what I am saying and unless the original artist or the person/s who own the catalog file suit or make an issue of it the artist will just go on and that will be that. 

I mean you'd really be suprised how often people steal stuff and pass it off as their work.  I mean, Beyonce just did this and they had to pull the re-release of B-day from the shelves as a result.  But she's really good for claiming other people's work anyway *cough* Rich Harrison and Ne-yo *cough*.  

This reminds me of Vanilla Ice sampling David Bowie and Queens "Under Pressure" on "Ice Ice Baby" and then saying that he didn't.  Come on.  The beginning of the songs are exactly the same!

And if "Hey (Hey) You (You) I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend" happens to appear in one song and "Hey (Hey) You (You) I Wanna Be Your Girlfriend" is in the other and that's coincidence, then Jesus is sitting here next to me as I type this.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha..Its such a stupid song to begin with.  its basically saying 

"hey hey I'm a whore and im gonna steal your boyfriend"_

 
No kidding.  That is the dumbest damn song.  I can see it inspiring masses of ditzy girls everywhere.  Just what the world needs.  Who needs to refer to themself as the "mother fvckin' princess"?

The beat in that song kind of reminded me of "Micky" by Toni Basil.  I know they aren't that similar at all, but it just popped into my head when I heard it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 11, 2007)

It definitely is reminiscent of Mickey, which is a far better song.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 11, 2007)

you're Right! It does sound similar to " Mickey."


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_she tried to make it seem as if "Girlfriend" was the result of the combination of booze+"her creative songwriting talents"...._

 
If that song is the result of being drunk AND her creative songwriting talents, then poor Avril needs a reality check...it is one of the dumbest songs I have ever heard...it reminds me of "Mickey."


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 17, 2007)

The 'song' is unspeakably bratty and hurts my ears!


----------

